# Panathinaikos latest



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Greetings all,

Panathinaikos played a couple games in the Vrsac tournament and finished in 1st place.

1st game vs

Hemofarm: Henderson 20 (3), Bogavac 12 (2), Bagic 17 (2), Bozic 2, Stefanovic, Popovic 10, Djogo 12 (1), Djiganovic 2, Tica 5, Vasilevic 6 (1). 

Panathinaikos: Kalaitzis 5 (1), Sakota 8 (2), Lakovic 13, Batiste 22 (1), Maslarinos 4, Gagaloudis 9 (3), Middelton 9, Tsartsaris 3, Jones 15, Markovic 1, Alexic 2. 

2nd vs

Marousi: Blackney 16 (1), Hatson 9, Smilianic 10 (1), Nikolaidis 15 (1), Grgat 13, Spanoulis 3 (1), Tsiakos 2, Popovic 2, Agadakos 6. 

Panathinaikos : Lakovic 3 (1), Kalaitzis 13 (3), Sakota 6 (2), Batiste 16 (2), Middleton 7, Álexic 14 (1), Tsartsaris 4, Jones 9 (11 rebs), Gagaloudis11 (1), Maslarinos 3. 

Alvertis, Papanikolaou are still on vacation after the Eurobasket and Ariel Mc Donald is waiting for his suspension after being cought for smoking marijuana.

Alexic and Markovic are just training with Panathinaikos and will not be signed.

Greetings to all friends from telebasket.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Hi from Gousgounis (aka zoom in Telebasket)


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Welcome to BBB.net :yes:


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Thanks for the welcome guys!

Last night Panathinaikos lost to Skipper Bologna 85-95 for the Novisad tournament.

PAO: Kalaitzis 2, Lakovic 8, Sakota 6, Gagaloudis 5, Hatzivrettas 7, Middleton 12, Papanikolaou 8, Kenyon Jones 2, Tsatsaris 18, Alvertis 12, Maslarinos

Skipper Bologna: Belinelli 2, Vujanic 17, Mancinelli 6, Bazile 18, Ven De Spiegl 10, Motola 13, Delfino 9, Pocceko 11, Fultz, Prato.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

PAO-Barca 110-109 after 3 OT. I haven't got the stats yet but I know that Gagaloudis scored the 3pointer that led to the 1st OT, the 2pointer that led to the 2nd OT, and the 3pointer that gave PAO the win.


----------



## Zelena Hracka (Dec 16, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Zelena Hracka</b>!
> PAO-Barca 110-109 after 3 OT. I haven't got the stats yet but I know that Gagaloudis scored the 3pointer that led to the 1st OT, the 2pointer that led to the 2nd OT, and the 3pointer that gave PAO the win.


Here are the stats:

PAO:Tsartsaris 8, Alvertis -, Kalaitzis 4, Lakovic 8, Papanikolau 8 (1tr), Chatzivrettas 23 (2tr), Jones 12, Middleon 15, Sakota 16 (4tr), Batiste 5 (1tr), Gagaloudis 9 (2tr), Maslarinos 2.

Barcelona: Bodiroga 17, Grimau 18 (1tr), Varejao 14, Fu.cka 10, Navarro 16 (2tr), Ilijevsi 18 (2tr), Gasol 1, Rodriguez 4 (1tr), De la Fuente 11, Femerling -.


----------



## qwertyu (Dec 29, 2002)

Last year Gagaloudis was one of my favorite greek PGs and I was hoping Ioannidis would give me a chance. He's quick he can play defense, he's tall and he can SHOOT. I thought that either Gagaloudis or Boudouris deserved a spot on the team but too late for that now.
I wonder if Gagaloudis will get more exposure now that he plays for Panathinaikos. Scoring 3 buzzer-beaters against Barcelona isn't an easy task.
Gagaloudis' father and Ioannidis used to play teammates when they played basketball.

And what about Sakota junior? He has some impressive statistics so far.


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Yeah, this was a great win, eventhough it's only a friendly. 

Dusan Sakota has been the most impressive so far, he's only 18 only played a handful of men's games and I think he will be keeping Maslarinos on the bench. Greece has a great prospect with this lad.

Gagaloudis has also been very impressive. He was signed in the summer as a 4th playmaker and it was said that he was a gift to the fans from the Yannakopoulos brothers, because he is a members of the Mad Boys fan club. He's shown that he does deserve to play.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Dusan Sakota is actually only 17 which makes him even more impressive......He is 2.09 now and has a 2.22 m wingspan....He plays mainly on the perimeter and I hope Obradovic will not try to convert him into a PF like he did with Stojakovic and Fotsis......
I hope he will play...and play good so that joke players like Alvertis and Papanikolaou will be on the bench...I still don't understand how the PAO fans consider Alvertis their leader...How the **** can a role player be a leader????

Anyway I like Gagaloudis too....It's a joy to watch him play because he is crazy...I guess now that he plays for his favourite team he will be even more "poromenos"

His comments when he left Aris were hilarious.....
"MExri kai enas Souvlatzis ikonomouse pio polla lefta apo mena"

Obradovic didn't wan't him but I hope with his performances lately he convinced Obradovic that he deserves PT...

Buy the way guys...for a good laugh check out Takis Tsoukalas new website


TAKIS HOMEPAGE


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

It seems that PAO was tired after the 3 O-T with Barcelona the night before. We lost 95-86. Pao were without Hatzivrettas and Mc Donald.

Red Star : Jeretin 24(2) Vidkovac 6,Bogdanovic 20(2), Djuric 4, Stefanovic 5(1), Freeman 8, Mirkovic 14(1), Koprivica, Dozec 10(2), Bjelica 4, Dragoljovic

Panathinaikos: Lakovic 10(1), Middleton 13, Batiste 14, Papanikolaou 3, Alvertis 5(1), Tsartsaris 10, Kalaitzis 12(2), Jones 12, Maslarinos 2, Sakota 5(1), Gagaloudis.


----------



## Red_Bandit (Apr 20, 2003)

is Dusan Sakota a serb playing in greece the same way as stojakovic was or was he born and raised there all his life? has he played any international games for Greece? if he hasnt, what are his chances of representing serbia or will he choose greece instead???

Im going to be going to the toronto Raptors vs Panathinaikos game on october 10th in toronto and im really looking forward to seeing him play.


----------



## Gousgounis (Jul 24, 2003)

Dusan Sakota was born in Yugoslavia but he moved together with his family to Greece when he was about 3 years old (his father Dragan Sakota is a famous bball coach in EUrope) and has lived here since.......So basicly he grew up in Greece....
And yeah he has played some games for Greece internationally...HE is a member of the Greek Junior NT so he will be representing Greece in the future...He grew up in and is schooled in Greece so guess the right thing is to represent Greece..


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

After being K.O-ed by Appolo Patras in the Cup on wednesday , PAO lost again, this time to the young Iraklis team 77-70. ex-player Lazos Papadopoulos was the hammer of PAO in it's paint.

Iraklis 77: Buknall 7, Milosevic, Kalaitzidis, Iliadis 15, Sfeikos, Dedas, Apostolidis 4, Psomas-Lymparis, Diamantidis 9, Papadopoulos18, Kouvelas 6.

PAO 70: Alvertis 13, Kalaitzis, Papanikolaou 3, Lakovic 14, Batiste 19, Maslarinos, Middleton 2, Tsartsaris, Gagaloudis, Sakota, Jones 3, Hatzivrettas 16.

Iraklis has only 1 EU foreign player. Kouvelas who is 28 and the rest of the team is 23 y.o and younger!


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

At last! A victory in an official game!

75-65 over Ionikos Neas Philadelfia's!!!

Alvertis 4, Kalaitzis 3, Papanikolaou 1, Lakovic 7, Batiste 13,
Hatzivrettas 21, Middleton 6, Tsartsaris 9, Gagaloudis 3, Sakota 5, Jones 4.

Gill 21, Bosganas 7, Bulic 9, Zuza 8, Asimakopoulos 8, Petropoulos 5, Paschalis 2, Sofogiannis 6.

It's about hi-time our fans got of Papanikolaou's back. It's damaging the team. They should either not go or just shut up! What good is cussing him going to do, for the club?!!

Panathinaikos travels today to play the Raptors tommorow. Maslarinos, Kouvaris and Kalaitzis won't betraveling cos of injuries and Kalitzis' cos of a family problem.


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Another win for the mighty(???) Panatha over Makedonikos by 70-67.

Not convincing but as Obradovic has said, team will be in full-flow in 3 months time. He said that a week ago so, we have another 11 weeks to go!

Balogiannis, our former player almost did us in this game with 23 points, but was applauded by the fans for all he has offered to the club .

PAO: Alvertis 5, Kalaitzis, Papanikolaou 3, Lakovic 6 (2), Batisteô 14 (1), Hatzivrettas 11 (1), Middleton 3, Tsartaris 16 (1), 
Sakota 3 (1), Mc Donald 7, Jones 2. 

Makedonikos: Avery 2, Boudouris 9, Kolakas, Sigalas 5 (1), Balogiannis 23 (2), Pantazopoulos, Bechlivanis 8 (2), Clarke 9, Despos 2, Daliaris, Meseriakov 9.

*This was Ariel Mc Donalds 1st offical game after his 40 day suspension from cannabis been found in his urine sample

** It seems Kennion Jones will be leaving Pao shortly, he is overweight and Obradovic onl played him for 2 mins. He has done the same in previous games thusfar aswell.

A1 League ladder

1 AEK 7 4 2 0 1 1 301 283 
2 PAOK 7 4 2 0 1 1 321 304 
3 PERISTERI 7 4 2 0 1 1 271 251 
4 ARIS 6 4 2 0 1 1 354 340 
5 MAROUSI 6 3 1 0 2 0 260 199 
6 IRAKLIO 6 4 2 1 0 1 293 300 
7 ILISIAKOS 6 4 2 0 0 2 283 310 
8 IRAKLIS 6 4 1 1 0 2 320 331 
9 OLYMPIAKOS 6 4 2 0 0 2 285 290 
10 IONIKOS N.F 6 4 2 0 0 2 309 323 
11 PANATHINAIKOS 5 3 2 0 0 1 216 209 
12 APPOLO PATRAS 5 4 1 1 0 2 309 322 
13 PANIONIOS 4 4 0 2 0 2 283 301 
14 MAKEDONIKOS 4 4 0 1 0 3 250 292 

** MAROUSI AND PANATHINAIKOS HAVE A GAME LESS


----------



## EverGreen-13 (Sep 19, 2003)

Latest game was on Sunday with Panathinaikos beating ILISIAKOS away by 74-52.

periods:16-16, 24-34, 38-49, 53-74

Ilisiakos(Ioannou) : Dean 6, Bucci, Makris 7(1), Kakiouzis 9, Oyetzi 8, Aggelopoulos 2, Kotinis 3, Perperoglou 3(1), Mascliounas 8(2), Toya 3, Petroulas 4, Kouros.

Panathinaikos (Obradovic): Alvertis 8(1), Kalaitzis 3(1), Sakota 7(1), Lakovic 11(3), Batiste 8, Hatzivrettas 10(1), Middleton 8, Tsartsaris 14(1), Mc Donald 5, Gagaloudis, Maslarinos.


Kennio Jones and Dimitris Papanikolaou did not play because Obradovic kicked them out of the last training session because he thought they were not showing enough zeal.

Kennion jones is said to be replaced and Panathinaikos were eyeing in Ben Handlogten(ex-Makedonikos last year) who was trialing with the Utah Jazz but he was offered a contract until January so we have had to look elsewere. The last name that has cropped up is that of Dejan Koturovic.


----------

